# Skype?



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello! I'm moving to Dubai in August. I've been hearing conflicting reports on Skype. Does it work there? Do you have to pay? Do you have to get special software?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

1. Do a search, it has been discussed many times.
2. Yes, it works. Technically, VOIP is not allowed (cuts into the fat greedy pockets of Etisilat and Du), but some have had success with installing the program here and others have not. I would install it in the US (prior to coming to Dubai) and then check to see if it works. Now once you have it, you will not be able to update it (newer versions, updates, etc.) as the Skype servers are blocked in Dubai.
3. When you come to Dubai, bring me some BBQ... preferably from Otto's.... 

Good Luck and Welcome.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Skype works for some and others no. I can go to the skype page from my home computer and download it from one of the mirror sites fine without any extra assitance from the go arounds. But as Indo says, just avoid the hastle and have it downloaded before coming on anything you might want to have it on. 

If you are bringing bbq, can you run over to dripping springs and pick up some bbq from the salt lick... and bring some of that southern hospitality they got there


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I can confirm that skype worked for me in May 2011 when i was down there. I downloaded it here in Canada before i left.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Let's make some clarifications here. This is taken directly from the Telecommunications Regulatory Authority Voice over Internet Protocol (VOIP) Policy v.2.0 (30 December 2009) http://www.tra.gov.ae/download.php?filename=policies_regulations/TRA VoIP Policy v2.0.pdf 

1) VOIP Services means any and all services and technologies that all transmitting, receiving delivering and routing of voice telecommunications by means of IP. (Note: oddly enough, this does not refer to video communications, therefore - theoretically it is legal to do video only?)

2) VOIP Service is NOT illegal, rather the VOIP Service may only be offered by licensed providers or by software companies who have negotiated a partnership with a licensed provider.

3) Licensees are entitled to block any and all VOIP services that they wish, unless the TRA instructs them otherwise (Note: Etisalat is legally able to block Skype and Google Voice)


As for using Skype, I use it every day. I chat, video, and voice every day. I am unable to reach the Skype website, but who really needs it? I cannot make calls from my computer to a telephone number, but I am able to receive calls through my SkypeIn number.

-md000/Mike


----------



## byfc33 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok.. So let me get this straight.. When you guys say VOIP, you just mean Skype? Or another software? Skype is already installed on my laptop.. Is that all I need?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Any service using voice over internet... so skype, yahoo messenger has their own version, google their own, think aol their own, vodafone their own, etc. Any service providing phone service of the internet, the companies can and DO block. I used my yahoo voip for over a year and was fine, and lately, it has stopped working. I can call and hear them but they are unable to hear me. Skype wasnt working for me when I first came a year and a half ago, so didnt bother with it. Now, it magically works for me to call out on my home computer to actual numbers. Computer to computer talking has never been an issue on any of the chat/messenger/skype type things. Incoming calls were never an issue on any of the services until recently. Now incoming calls on my yahoo voip doesnt work either. Skype out and incoming calls is working. I have du. Du and etisilat block different things, and different times. And what wasnt working a few weeks prior, may very well be working now. No rhyme of reason.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

byfc33 said:


> Ok.. So let me get this straight.. When you guys say VOIP, you just mean Skype? Or another software? Skype is already installed on my laptop.. Is that all I need?


I thought I was pretty clear when I said this:

1) VOIP Services means any and all services and technologies that all transmitting, receiving delivering and routing of voice telecommunications by means of IP. 

which means... any and all services, software, technologies, hardware, devices, or anything where two people can communicate via the Internet or using Internet-based devices or anything with an I- in it.

My recommendation: install all programs you want before you leave america.

Oh, and don't ask about VPNs. They are illegal and, therefore, cannot be discussed on this forum.

-md000/Mike


----------



## mobile_jin (May 28, 2011)

md000 said:


> I thought I was pretty clear when I said this:
> 
> 1) VOIP Services means any and all services and technologies that all transmitting, receiving delivering and routing of voice telecommunications by means of IP.
> 
> ...


It is working perfectly alright.


----------

